# Rats yummy treats!



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

In am hoping to create a list with all members submitting their rats favourite treats to eat and also what they absolutely turn down.

This will then be very helpful for new rat owners and also give loads of people ideas on what their rat might enjoy!!

Please add some yummy treats to the list

Well here goes:

EGGS


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Right now I just go with Yogurt Drops, and maybe some table scraps occasionally.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Bread, toast, toast with a bit of margarine, eggs in any cooked form, cooked pasta, warm tea (this is reallyyyyy not advisable to give on a regular basis or in anything larger than a drop on a teaspoon, and should not be given at all if you take a lot of sugar in your tea or if you take your tea very strong), banana, a little chicken, tinned tomatoes (again, small amounts, there is a lot of salt in any tinned food).


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours will always take - 

Yoghurt drops
Vitakraft Cheese Wedges
Pretzels (the pet store kind, not regular pretzels)
Hazelnuts
Pecans
Almonds
Melon: most kinds
Grapes
Wholegrain pasta - raw or cooked
Arrowhead Mills Puffed Corn Cereal
Cucumber
Deli meat

Their favourites are -

Broccoli
Banana
Hard-boiled egg slices
Smoked salmon (slivers, very VERY occasionally - they snatch my hand off for this!)

Also, one of our rats likes strawberries and pineapple, the other does not. Neither will eat walnuts.

I'm sure there are many more things to add, so I'll edit this as I think of them


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

My girls love mashed sweet potato with cinnamon, spagetti, lamb chops, cooked plain pasta, waffles and scrambled eggs. They're only a little bit spoiled :lol:


----------



## rattles (Apr 10, 2007)

My boys don't really like the fancy foods. They will eat eggs but they prefer fruits like various types of melons, strawberries and apples (without the seeds). They also love carrots and mixed berry or cheese yogurt drops.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Chicken bones, prawns, dog biscuits, greenies, noodles, olive oil, yoghurt, cheerios, cranberries, raisins.

And of course all those mentioned before me


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My oldest goes mad for yogurt covers raisins. My middle loves eggs. The baby... doesn't seem to care yet.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmm, pretty much everything I've given my rats they've eaten with gusto.

However, they rejected turkey bacon and garlic. 

They also have a real penchant for getting into foods they're not supposed to have: someone's always trying to lick my beer bottles, the tea is a constant target, and they practically cry when I throw away the avocado pits in front of them.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

There absolute favorites are peas, olive oil on bread (once a week or shiny coat), and wheatgrass.

They get a fruits (mindy LOVES her strawberries), cereal (cheerios, gerber puff things, etc,), and peas as treats too. I have recently started eating good and these little fatties are getting there share of organic veggies and fruits as well.


----------



## rattles (Apr 10, 2007)

I thought I was the only one who used gerber's fruit puffs! I buy the strawberry-apple ones. Also, I make my own food and the recipe I use says you can add dry fruits. The only fruits I can find, though, have tons of added sugar. So...instead I mix in gerber's mini fruits which are freeze dried fruit with no added sugar- just pure fruit.


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

Although I dont have rats myself, I've noticed that various baby foods are great for small pets.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Pocket used to LOVE bananas and Lyiint would NOT share her nuts with ANYone. Myght really like getting into boiled eggs but lost interest once the egg had a decent sized hole in it. Dust liked M&Ms a lot. had one baby boy that would not let you NOT share your fruitloops with him. he would make quite the rucus in the cage until you did. another boy would camp out in a popcorn bag and lick the sides if he had eaten all the popcorn already. nezumi was killer on any fruit but especially liked strawberries. i'm not sure how much she ate in ratio to how much she smeared around the cage too make it look like there was a masacre and freak me out though... 

of the rats i have now Spider loves ALL food but especailly cheezits. Sweetipi has a love on for letuce (though that seems to be a favorite with just about all of them) Twix doesn't seem to care, not even if she's gets a share, she's just not a food lover i guess. Tween loves fruit loops and bread crusts. Kakushi loves her yogies. Violet seems to like everything but especailly foods that aren't hers. she'll steal from the other rats and even me, not too sure she liked the chilli last night though... Bribery is the new boy and we're still working on getting him comfortable but he seems rather taken with banana bread.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

I've almost lost a finger over cream cheese.
Deer sticks.
Avacodo.
I'm sure some of you are going to scold me, but sometimes before I change their water, I give them rain berry gatorade for an hour or so. they love it. also sometimes i mix in diet lipton green tea citrus in their water. they love it. sometimes i just put plain green tea in their water. 


Don't like:
apples.
celery.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

mine like:
cream cheese
nutella (only as a special treat)
avocado
peanuts in shell
frozen peas & corn

dont like:
apples
carrots 
pears

loco tried to get in my coffee cup the other day, i think i managed to get a photo of her tail sticking out... just as well it was empty...


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

My girls do not like shelled peanuts--just the shells. They eat the shell, then leave the peanuts.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Peanuts really shouldn't be fed at all.


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Night said:


> Peanuts really shouldn't be fed at all.


If they are roasted and unsalted, then a peanut OCCASIONALLY is fine. My rats are suckers for peanuts and peanut butter, but I don't give it to them often!! 😁 Just as a rare occasional treat 🥜


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I guess we’re reviving this thread? My girls love fruits, pasta, and almost everything other people mentioned, but they hate vegetables. They also love this recipe:

Rat Cookies

Ingredients:
-1/4 cup Oatmeal
-3 Tbsp Water
-1 generous scoop of Peanut Butter
-2 Tbsp + 1 tsp All Purpose Flour
-A few drops of Vanilla Extract

—————————————————————————————
Directions:

•Preheat your oven to 300° Fahrenheit. 

•In a medium bowl mix the Water, Flour and Vanilla.

•Add the Oatmeal. When done, mix in the Peanut Butter. Make sure to do this last!

•Roll and knead the dough with your hands. Next, make balls or shapes of dough.

•Get a cookie sheet ready with parchment paper and put the balls of dough onto it. 

•Once the oven has preheated, place treats in. They should cook for about 18 minutes.

Let cool for about 5 minutes then serve! 🥳


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> I guess we’re reviving this thread? My girls love fruits, pasta, and almost everything other people mentioned, but they hate vegetables. They also love this recipe:
> 
> Rat Cookies
> 
> ...


Oh, YES!!!! I will totally be making those for my tiny children!!! Tysm!!


----------

